# Dayton super streamliner



## bikebozo (Jul 11, 2021)

I Woke up this morning to A message about a streamliner ,. I have known about this bike for many years, the owners were not interested in selling it until now,. It is the kind with the 3 gill tank , and the frame loops around in the back like a bluebird, it is unassembled a basket case , all metal in good condition . I think I should be happy


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 11, 2021)

Pics


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Actually Huffman never used the term "Super Streamliner". There was a Safety Streamline and then the Super Streamline. I've also seen people call the Firestone Fleetwood Supreme a Super Streamline(r) which it is not. So yea, pics would help. /r Shawn


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 11, 2021)

That certainly would be a good reason to be excited! Any of the options mentioned by Shawn would be cool!! 😎  😎 
Can't wait to see what you are excited about!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

'36 Safety Streamlines (pic courtesy of @New Mexico Brant). Notice the green bike is badged as an Airflyte. For whatever reason people always want to call these Daytons





My '37 Dayton Super Streamline. There was also a tankless version of the Super Streamline built as well.




My '37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. Notice the seat stays are straight instead of curved.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2021)

Here is a picture Walter posted on Facebook.  Congratulations Mr. Branche!  That is an awesome 1937!  Another to add to the registry.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 11, 2021)

So who’s got the bone


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 11, 2021)

That '36 Green Streamline is Awesome 🤤 Then the OG behind it for contrast as a Survivor 😉

Shawn that Dayton Super Streamline is Stunning as Always❗


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is a picture Walter posted on Facebook.  Congratulations Mr. Branche!  That is an awesome 1937!  Another to add to the registry.
> 
> View attachment 1444677



I’d like to know how that one is badged? The tank appears to have a Huffman level paint scheme. Would also like to see the serial number when you get a chance. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’d like to know how that one is badged? The tank appears to have a Huffman level paint scheme. Would also like to see the serial number when you get a chance. V/r Shawn



As soon as it is with me , it is a complete bike taken apart , for over 20 years , I will post the information , it has a nice putter stem , . Thanks ,


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks I have been very patient, for many years to get this bicycle . Thanks for the education , on the correct name , .I am just glad,  I am not bidding or wishing , or fighting over this sweet piece


----------



## tryder (Jul 11, 2021)

So it has the curved seat stays... could be a Supreme...very cool... congratulations.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

tryder said:


> So it has the curved seat stays... could be a Supreme...very cool... congratulations.



Nope it’s a Super Streamline. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks for the education , all I knew was,,, it was sitting there waiting for me ! It is not for sale,from me , when I pick it up , it stays with my good stuff!


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> '36 Safety Streamlines (pic courtesy of @New Mexico Brant). Notice the green bike is badged as an Airflyte. For whatever reason people always want to call these Daytons
> View attachment 1444665
> 
> My '37 Dayton Super Streamline. There was also a tankless version of the Super Streamline built as well.
> ...



Mine has a stem like is shown on the Fleetwood-I read the photo wrong ! Thnks for your help , and education , I look forward to bringing  mine,up to Georgia , I go to Thomaston where my lady lives


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice acquisition, Walter!
Congrats!
Please, be sure and post some pictures of it, once you get it all assembled.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Mine has a stem like is shown on the Fleetwood



Walter there are two different types of putter stems and if you have the Fleetwood version it is wrong for your bike. The Huffman branded versions will have a stem with a single hash--my blue bike has this type stem





The Firestone has a three hash putter like this


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks I will show mine , in a minute, is it a Hearne reproduction ?


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 12, 2021)

Wow. That's awesome! Congrats.


----------



## RJWess (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow!!!!! Looking forward to seeing this put together. Congratulations.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2021)

I'd like to see some quality pics of the bike to include badge and serial number. Do you have the bike yet Walter? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 14, 2021)

Not yet , 1 more week and it should be here in ORLANDO,and I will post the information , and photos,. Thanks for the interest in my streamline, this bike is not getting restored . Thanks wpb


----------



## sprocket man (Jul 16, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Thanks I will show mine , in a minute, is it a Hearne reproduction ? View attachment 1445246


----------



## sprocket man (Jul 16, 2021)

I had several putters made probably 25 years ago by a friend. I finished 
the machine work that needed before plating.  I had them made without
the darts so that I could machine them in so they could be  used on 
Huffmans or Firestones. My repops would have shiny darts and an original
 putter dart would be rough.  Tom Hern


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 16, 2021)

What is the one shown , ? Thanks for the reply , . The bike is not for sale , .I was only wondering because I know there is a reproduction chain guard for my bike,thanks again,  wpb


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 16, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Not yet , 1 more week and it should be here in ORLANDO,and I will post the information , and photos,. Thanks for the interest in my streamline, this bike is not getting restored . Thanks wpb



Not for sale , not being restored , thanks , I need a set of ,Fenders


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Need to see how the bike is badged before you can determine which fenders you need. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 18, 2021)

Thank you , also could you change the streamliner to streamline ,? I should know this coming weekend , and will send you some detailed photos.It looks like a Dayton Badge goes to it ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Thank you , also could you change the streamliner to streamline ,? I should know this coming weekend , and will send you some detailed photos.It looks like a Dayton Badge goes to it ?



Hey Walter it’s been a couple of weeks. I was hoping to see some pics by now? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 30, 2021)

As soon as everything is ready , I will send you the photos , and numbers/markings,. Thanks for your interest .wpb


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 5, 2021)

Here is my 37 super streamline,  they are looking for the crank set , and then , I will show some detail photos , patiently waiting


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 5, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’d like to know how that one is badged? The tank appears to have a Huffman level paint scheme. Would also like to see the serial number when you get a chance. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 5, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 1458051
> Here is my 37 super streamline,  they are looking for the crank set , and then , I will show some detail photos , patiently waiting



 Nice teaser photo, is that a photo of a photo that was on a phone screen😂?


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 5, 2021)

It is real , no tease , my friend is looking for the rest of the parts , he sent me this photo , . I was only updating, . I have no reason to play any game , it does not matter if what is happening is believed or not , this is the bike. No reason to lie or fabricate a story , I am very proud to be able to buy this bike, yes I took a photo of the photo he sent me , it is not very focused or detailed , I had to take a photo of the photo sent to me , because it is the only way I know how to post a photo , . The whole bike will be shown soon with better detail , and the serial number ,


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2021)

Looks good, Walter!
Thanks for the update.
Looking forward to follow ups in the future.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you , I m not trying to fool anyone or play games , I am an old person ,compared to most of the cabers, . I am only reaching out to share , and gain knowledge. There is no reason for any doubt , .. I appreciate all the time spent studying these bikes. My knowledge is early bikes before air was in tires . My streamline was offered to me from a long time friend, . It is not offered anywhere else , he has owned the bike over 20 years.  I am patiently waiting for everything to be final .it is  10 hour drive from my home , as soon as they find the crank set , I can pick it up . I am not being pushy on my friend . It will be my bike anytime now ,. I am proud to be the caretaker of this cool ride , thanks for your positive reply , Walter Branche 69 in September ,been there, seen it, and done it -just never had an opportunity to get a streamline, my bluebird I found in a tobacco barn in Moultrie Georgia, Thanks , wpb


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2021)

@onecatahula might have the tornado spring Mesinger saddle that these 37 Super Streamline bikes came with.
Unique to that particular model.
Reach out to Pete, by tapping on the tagged handle.
He’s been trying to get in touch with you.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks he has written me , and plans to come to central Floriduh, he wants to trade stuff , the seat is possibly more expensive than I could spend . Thanks for the heads up ,


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 7, 2021)

Here is my latest update, they are deciding on the price of the 37 super streamline for me , and I get to hear Sunday how much to pay . I plan on getting the bike as soon as they have time for the transaction, . It will be a 10 hour drive , .. I hope I will be able to show the bike next week , thanks for all the interest and HELP ,!


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 7, 2021)

I might need some help and thoughts ,to get my SS Presentable,,, all comments are appreciated


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2021)

We saw that picture here a few years ago but can’t find the thread. If memory recalls I thought the bike was in New Orleans but could be mistaken. Based on your first post I thought this was a done deal. If for some reason it doesn’t work out I’d be interested. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2021)

Yeah, it’s hard to tell from that picture, but the fenders may be incorrect for that model.
It looks like it has the deep McCauley type that was used on the Fleetwood Supremes, which is fairly typical when one of these bikes is parted together.
As far as I know, the Super Streamline model never used that fender profile.
It used a slimmer peaked type gothic profile fender.
The good news is, they optioned an Aluminum or Stainless fender in that gothic profile, so no need to try and find the near impossible matching original paint/patina.
The bad news is, those probably won’t be much easier to find.
But, at least when you do, you won’t have to worry about the color match.
Chrome/Aluminum fenders would probably look pretty good, since the nine hole rack is chrome.
It’s hard to tell what’s what, from that picture, so don’t take anything we say as gospel, but once you get it, we’ll try and help as much as we can.
@John in San Diego is a good source of knowledge on these model bikes.
Don’t be shy, and reach out to him when you get a chance.
Thanks for sharing your prospect with us.
It’s always exciting when another one of these bikes pops up.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 7, 2021)

Just got all the photos , and I am getting the bike next Sunday,  the bike is completely disassembled. It makes it more interesting , It is a done deal ,! except for my week wait and 10 hour drive , I doubt I will ,try to go crazy and spend a bunch of money trying to find the correct aluminum fenders , and the other stuff . I go to a lot of bike shows and other gatherings . I will get all the correct parts as time goes by , meanwhile I will build what I have , without anxiety! Thanks , I look forward to showing the bike . I think I payed an excellent price, I am very HAPPY , I thought it was going to be all my money ,I have saved up to buy this SS, it turns out that , I got the deal of a lifetime , thanks for the good words , . I will leave orlando Friday , and stay with some friends ,that live 100 miles from the sweet STREAMLINE , THEY ARE LOOKING for the seat ! There are 2 more crates of bicycle stuff for them to look in , thanks again for the help and support , . This bike was never for sale except to me , . I am telling this so no one feels like they missed a great opportunity , I have been waiting for about 15 years , thanks again , . Who has some streamline T-shirts! Walter branche , feeling very GOOD


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> We saw that picture here a few years ago but can’t find the thread. If memory recalls I thought the bike was in New Orleans but could be mistaken. Based on your first post I thought this was a done deal. If for some reason it doesn’t work out I’d be interested. Thanks, Shawn



Bike is  done deal , thanks , I am trying to show what I am purchasing , I will figure out how to post all the photos , it has a speedometer and all kinds of stuff ,. I will buy whatever else they will sell ,and maybe have a few nice items to trade , thanks again for the help and interest , . I never in a million years thought this would happen , I have only waited 15 years for 1-other bike ,it is a crazy feeling wanting and waiting


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 7, 2021)

YIPPIE , IT IS A BUNCH OF PARTS THAT WILL BE A LONG AWAITED BIKE , I AM ON CLOUD 9


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## kreika (Aug 7, 2021)

Congrats, drive safe,  and enjoy that sweet Streamline!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 8, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> I doubt I will ,try to go crazy and spend a bunch of money trying to find the correct aluminum fenders , and the other stuff .




Congratulations Walter; fyi: this would not have come with aluminum fenders as a stock bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2021)

They did offer them as an option.



Since your bike already has the chrome rack, this absolutely fabulous original bike would be a good one to emulate.


A set of the optioned gothic aluminum fenders would eclipse a set of faux painted steel fenders in an originality contest.
Of course the difference being, that your bike has it original color matched painted tank.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 10, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’d like to know how that one is badged? The tank appears to have a Huffman level paint scheme. Would also like to see the serial number when you get a chance. V/r Shawn



Hi, it is the bike mentioned in New Orleans, I am picking it up Sunday , morning . I will send the serial number as soon as I get a look , .I am not sure of the badge , I think it has an original seat that was recovered about 15 years ago . Thanks for your patience . I hope we can get a photo of the 2 together . I think I am getting a lot of original parts . I am sure the chain guard is repro. Not really sure of anything else about this bike . Thanks for your help ,Walter Branche


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 10, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> We saw that picture here a few years ago but can’t find the thread. If memory recalls I thought the bike was in New Orleans but could be mistaken. Based on your first post I thought this was a done deal. If for some reason it doesn’t work out I’d be interested. Thanks, Shawn



Yes it is the New Orleans bike mentioned , finally  I will pick it up Sunday Morning , and drive the 10 hours home ,and then I will know something about what I have . Thanks for the help and knowledge , Walter branche


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> We saw that picture here a few years ago but can’t find the thread. If memory recalls I thought the bike was in New Orleans but could be mistaken. Based on your first post I thought this was a done deal. If for some reason it doesn’t work out I’d be interested. Thanks, Shawn



I was pretty sure it was the bike in the thread linked below, but I didn't post as there are too many sharks on here. Didn't want them scrambling around to cut in on bikebozo's deal.









						Huffman Streamliner questions | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Sorry guys..I'm slightly computer illiterate....is there an easy to post pics on here?? try this:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/31847596@N06/4427840053/




					thecabe.com


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm thrilled that you have made a deal on such a fantastic bike. Can't wait to see updated pictures in the sunshine. Congrats!


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Aug 17, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Yes it is the New Orleans bike mentioned , finally  I will pick it up Sunday Morning , and drive the 10 hours home ,and then I will know something about what I have . Thanks for the help and knowledge , Walter branche


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 17, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> I was pretty sure it was the bike in the thread linked below, but I didn't post as there are too many sharks on here. Didn't want them scrambling around to cut in on bikebozo's deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was only for sale to me, no one could cut in on this transaction .


----------



## 1motime (Aug 17, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> It was only for sale to me, no one could cut in on this transaction .



Congratulations!  You got a good one.  Looks like to be in great condition.  You are going to have some fun bringing that back!


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 17, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> I was pretty sure it was the bike in the thread linked below, but I didn't post as there are too many sharks on here. Didn't want them scrambling around to cut in on bikebozo's deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you , most appreciated , this has been a deal in process for many years , JD, is no fool , he is a man of his word, . He bought a bike from me in 2011, and told me about this bike . He knew I was going to buy it , when the time was right . ,! I am the proud caretaker of this very nice 37 super streamline , if any one has any parts for sale let me know , thanks Walter Branche ,


----------



## COB (Aug 17, 2021)

Good for you Walter! I am very happy that you got this bike! I am sure that you will take very good care of it!


----------

